# Desert Shooters....



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

Here's your chance to get involved in a massive clean-up of the Four Peaks area on *February 7th 2009*. Last year there were almost 300 people cleaning up 7 tons of trash and they pulled out a burnt out truck.

Here's a quote from the clean-up website....

_"If you ever enjoy the outdoors for hiking, mountain biking, 4-wheeling, hunting or shooting, then you have probably shaken your head in disgust when others dump trash at trailheads and across our deserts"._

Here is a blog concerning the cleanup....

http://www.fourpeakspickup.blogspot.com/

Hope to see some of you "spirited" desert shooters out there this year.

A pic from last year....


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Nice job and congrats on taking this on!


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

buck32 said:


> Nice job and congrats on taking this on!


I can't take any credit for the cleanup... I'm just one of the trash picker uppers. I did not plan or orginize the clean-up, just passing on the info hoping to get some of the spirited desert shooters on this board involved.

A couple of the Jeep clubs I belong to will have folks participating. You wouldn't believe some of the areas that were cleaned up last year. Trash, targets, empty shotgun shells and brass everywhere.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

I have worked, organized and participated in numerous volunteer projects and organizations over the years. The organization helps but it is the folks actually doing the work that get credit in my book. They are the backbone of volunteer groups and get things done.

Thank you.:smt1099


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

buck32 said:


> I have worked, organized and participated in numerous volunteer projects and organizations over the years. The organization helps but it is the folks actually doing the work that get credit in my book. They are the backbone of volunteer groups and get things done.
> 
> Thank you.:smt1099


You are welcome.

I lifted the pics and comments below from a 4x4 club site I belong to. Sure looks like shooters are doing their share of trashing the area. It would be nice if we could get some of the AZ desert shooters from this forum, who live in the Phoenix area, involved this year....

_"I went up to the Four Peaks and Sycamore area today. (the cleanup will be in both areas)
There is plenty of trash, especially on the sycamore side.

























































Sadly, the forest service has fenced off almost every area that we cleaned last year. Sad, because closing off areas seems to be the only thing they can do to keep areas clean. Also, this just forces the shooters to other areas to trash. It doesn't prevent it. Nice, because the areas stay clean...

















Four Peaks was looking good!"







_


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

So, the Four Peaks clean-up is a little more than a week away AND none of our "spirited" desert shooters have so much as 
cmmented, much less committed to help out. Let me know the next time you go out, I'd like to see how you guys pick up 
all your spent brass.................


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

This is the second year you have attempted to chastise the Arizona shooters on this forum regarding cleaning up after themselves.

I have only seen 10 or so members of this forum listed as Arizona residents. There may be more.

I have no intention of searching to determine the absolute number.

Myself and several others do not frequent the trash pile your 4 wheel club travels through nor do we contribute to the trash pile. You will not be able to determine where we shoot by driving through the area.

I applaude your group for cleaning up trash you find in your playground but I resent the implication that I am in any way responsible for putting it there or cleaning it up.

I suggest you visit http://www.arizonashooting.com/forums/ and give them hell. Or you can simply place your arrogance and opinion where it is always dark.

Have a good day. TOF


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

TOF said:


> This is the second year you have attempted to chastise the Arizona shooters on this forum regarding cleaning up after themselves.
> 
> I have only seen 10 or so members of this forum listed as Arizona residents. There may be more.
> 
> ...


Dude, where in the heck do you come off with your immature and idiotic comments???

Show me where i have once chastised YOU or anyone else! To put it bluntly, after reading your off the wall and inaccurate remarks, I hardly consider you someone to be worth conversing with on the subject. You sure as hell don't seem to have the ability to read and comprehend the article i referenced in my post above as to what the clean-up is about. Take the time to read the article about the clean-up again, and see what clubs and groups are involved. While you're at it, take another look at the pictures too, and tell me who trashed those areas. Yes, four wheelers and others are going in there to clean up the mess some idiot shooters made.

Yes, you are correct, this is the second year I have tried to get some of the desert shooters from the Phoenix area on this board to "lend a hand" in cleaning up OUR public lands that some people have seen fit to trash. Next year will be the third.

I have to ask... why are you so very narrow minded on the subject and taking my asking for help so personal? What is so wrong with asking ALL groups who use public lands to help clean it up? No one implied you were responsible, did they? If you don't want to help... stay home. It's as simple as that.

I never once gave an opinion nor showed arrogance, so why don't you get your facts straight? With that said, I will rephrasing what you said above... stick YOUR head where the sun doesn't shine and butt out if you have nothing of importance to say or contribute.

I will have a good day, but with your outlook on life, I doubt if you have very many of them. You need to come down out of the hills and learn how to get along and get involved, or you could just take a pill and chill....


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

And the winner is ..... me.

With that, this pissing contest is over before it gets out of hand.


----------

